# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  سندريلا لاندونيسيه..

## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

اخوااني اخواتي..
ان هذه قصة قراتها واردت ان يقراها الجميع لنرى ماذا يفعل الخدم بمنازلنا ونحن غافلون عنهم ... ايتها الامرأة ايها الرجل احذروا من هؤلاء الخدم ..
سأنقلها في حلقات لانها طويله نوع ما ...


*سندريلا الأندونيسية** 
في عام 1999 عملت لمدة عام تقريبا كباحثة اجتماعية في السجون النسائية لصالح القيادة العامة للشرطة، وكان عملي يقتضي مقابلة النساء المحكومات بعقوبات تستدعي السجن لفترات طويلة ودراسة ظروفهن الاجتماعية والنفسية التي أدت بهن إلى ارتكاب تلك الجرائم،
من بين السجينات كانت هناك سجينة اندنوسية، صغيرة في السن لم تتجاوز الثانية والعشرين من العمر، وكانت متهمة بالشروع في القتل والزنى،
فماقصتها ياترى...........؟؟**
من بين السجينات كانت هناك سجينة اندنوسية، صغيرة في السن لم تتجاوز الثانية والعشرين من العمر، وكانت متهمة بالشروع في القتل والزنى،
فماقصتها ياترى...........؟؟*

*


لم اجد صعوبة كبيرة في التواصل معها فقد كانت على استعداد تام للحديث عن نفسها ومشكلتها وتفاصيلها الدقيقة على العكس من كل السجينات المتحفظات الرافضات للحديث،
بدات معها الحديث لتسرد لي حكاية من اغرب الحكايات التي يمكن ان تمر بك، لكي تعلمي ايتها القارئة الكريمة كيف يفكر الآخرون .......... بل كيف تفكر تلك الخادمات القادمات من مختلف الجنسيات .....
تقول: (( نشأت في أسرة مزارعة فقيرة شديدة الفقر، وكانت والدتي هي التي تنفق علينا من اجرتها اليومية من عملها في المزرعة، أما والدي فقد كان رجلا سكيرا سيء الخلق، لا يأتي للمنزل إلا لسرقة مال امي او لضربها، وحينما اصبحت صبية بدأت امي تأخذني معها لأعمل في المزرعة، وهناك اكتشفت عالما آخر، فالعمل مع صاحب المزرعة لم يكن يتوقف عن حد الزراعة والجناية وإنما يتطرق إلى ارضاء نزواته الجنسية ايضا، وكان يمر هو وشريكه كل يوم ليختار احدانا فيأخذها إلى كوخ صغير في المزرعة ويقوم بمعاشرتها، .... لم تمانع امي ابدا حينما جاء دوري لكنها تجرأت وطلبت منه بعض المال، ....!!!!
لم اكن عذراء منذ البداية على اية حال، فقد مارست الجنس في طفولتي مع العديد من شباب البلدة في مقابل القليل جدا من المال، وأحيانا كنت اقبل بالجنس بلا مقابل لأني كنت احب الجنس...!!!
**


كانت لنا جارة تبلغ من العمر الرابعة والعشرين في ذلك الوقت، سافرت للخليج لتعمل كخادمة، بعد ان حصلت على واسطة كبيرة من احد المكاتب المتخصصة بالخدم في البلدة، ..... وكان من المعتاد ان تبقى في عملها مدة سنتين لكنا فوجئنا بعودتها بعد سنة وشهرين من السفر، وذهبنا كلنا لنزورها ونأخذ منها ما قد تجود به يدها علينا، وهناك انتقلت بأحلامي وطموحاتي إلى عالم لم أسمع عنه يوما،
أجتمعنا كلنا، الفتيات والمتزوجات الشابات في غرفتها وبدأت تحدثنا عن مغامراتها مع صاحب البيت الذي عملت فيه، كانت تتحدث عن قصة اشبه بالخيال، فقد عاشت قصة حب عنيفة كانت هي المدللة في الحكاية، لقد استطاعت ان تستحوذ بذكائها على صاحب البيت، واصبح مغرما بها، وكان يعاشرها في الخفاء ويهديها الهديا القيمة ويعطيها الكثير من المال، وقالت انه عرض عليها الزواج لكنا لم ترغب به لأنه شائب، وكانت في الوقت ذاته تعاشر السائق الهندي وتأخذ منه المال، وأنها كانت مغرمة بالسائق أكثر لكن صاحب المنزل علم بذلك فغضب وقام بتسفيرها ... لكنها ليست حزينة فقد جمعت من المال ما يكفي لتشتري بيت في اغلى مناطق اندونيسيا، كما يمكنها ان تبدا مشروعها الخاص،.... وتستطيع ان تعود للعمل في الخليج في بيت آخر،

في تلك الليلة لم اتمكن من النوم ابدا، كنت افكر طوال الوقت في كلامها، وكيف استطاعت ان تستحوذ على قلب صاحب المنزل وهي اقل مني جمالا بكثير، فقد كنت املك جمالا مميزا، ولدي اردافا تثير الرجال، فكرت كثيرا وتمنيت لو استطيع السفر إلى الخليج، لكن كيف وأنا لا املك المال، .......؟؟؟




بدأت سندريلا تفكر في طريقة لكي تحصل على فرص للعمل في الخليج، وبدات في زيارة الكثير من المكاتب الخاصة بالتوظيف، لكنها كادت تيأس فكل المكاتب تقريبا تطلب المال في البداية، وأخيرا عثرت على مكتب اتفق معها انه في حالة حصولها على وظيفة فإنه سيتقاضى جزءا من راتبها لمدة أربعة اشهر، كما اتفق معها على أن تقضي معه الليل طوال اسبوع ...!!!



(( عندما سألتها ألم تخشي الحمل، قالت بانهن متعودات على الحصول على ابر تمنع الحمل مدة 6 اشهر ولا يستغنون عنها ابدا وانه لا مشكلة ان تجوع لكن مشكلة ان لم تحصل على الابرة))




تكمل سندريلا: (( طلب مني المكتب ان اكتب معلومات كاذبة عني، كأن اكتب اني متزوجة ولدي اطفال، وهذه ليست حقيقة، ثم قام بتصويري بملابس نظيفة وقصوا لي شعري ونظفوا شكلي ... حتى بدوت شخصا آخر،
بعد شهر من الانتظار جاء الخبر المفرح، اخيرا حصلت على مخدوم، وقمت بعمل اجراءات السفر بسرعة كبيرة، ولم أكن أفهم الكثير لأعلم ان كفيلي هي امراة وليست رجلا، ..... فقد كنت احلم بالدرجة الأولى ان اعيش حياة سندريلا خادمة لكن برتبة عشيقة كنت اريد ان اجرب الحب مع رجل ثري ......
وكانت الصدمة حينما قابلت مخدومتي لأول مرة، كانت امراة قلت في نفسي لا مشكلة لا بد ان زوجها في البيت، وذهبنا معا إلى البيت، بيتا فخما كبيرا جميل، لا تسكنه سوى عجوز غابرة، وكفيلتي المطلقة بلا اولاد، وأختها المريضة، .. حاولت ان أفهم او استفسر إن كان هناك من يسكن غيرهم في هذا المنزل، أقصد من الرجال ولكني اكتشفت انهن وحيدات بلا رجل، .... أصبت باحباط شديد، شديد....



تكمل سندريلا حكايتها الغريبة فتقول: (( انا لا احب العمل المنزلي ابدا ولم اسافر من بلدي لكي أجلس هكذا، انهن ثلاثة نساء كئيبات، بلا رجل، اين الحكاية الجميلة التي سأكون بطلة لها، لا أحد يزورهم ولا يخرجن إلى اي مكان، فكرت كيف أنجو كيف اتصرف، وتذكرت فترة التأمين الخاصة باختبار الخادمة، اي اني لو لم احسن التصرف قد اجبر على العودة إلى بلدي .... وهكذا قررت ان احتمل فترة الشهرين الخاصة بالتأمين، ثم أبدأ خطتي الخاصة بالهرب،
وبعد فترة جاءت لزيارتهم امراة لا اعرف إن كانت تقرب لهم ام لا، لكنها جلبت خادمتها الاندنوسية معها، وهكذا وجدت من اتحدث اليها، وتحدثنا عن فترة التامين لتخبرني انه بامكاني ابدال الاسرة التي اعمل لديها عن طريق المكتب، وذلك لو ادعيت اني لا أحب العمل في بيتهم ..... وعلي ان أجد مبررا قويا،
كما اخبرتني عن علاقتها بزوج مخدومتها وكيف انه وسيم وجذاب وزوجته كالعجوز، وانها تمارس معه الجنس كل صباح في غياب زوجته في عملها، فشعرت بالغيرة ........... لأني انا ايضا اريد ان اعيش قصة حب كهذه.....



وبعد ان انقضت مدة التامين بيوم واحد اغلقت باب غرفتي واعلنت الإضراب عن العمل، حاولن معي ان يعرفن السبب، فقلت اني تعبانة لان البيت كبير، ....بعد أن يأسوا مني تماما اخذوني إلى المكتب، وهناك حاول المكتب ان يجبرني على العودة اليهم، لكني استعصمت ورفضت تماما، دون ان ابدي اسبابا اخرى، وبعد عناد مني، تركوني في المكتب ورحلوا، وبعد يومين، بينما كنت أمسح وانظف المكتب، دخل إلينا شاب في قمة الوسامة والجمال، وقد تعلقت عيناي به، واحسست بقلبي يكاد يقفز من صدري، وبقيت انظر إليه وكلي امل أن يكون بيته من نصيبي، وسمعته يقول بأن زوجته حامل وبحاجة الى خادمة في اسرع وقت، لكن المكتب اخبره ان اي خادمة تحتاج على الاقل الى اسبوعين لكي تنهي اجراءات السفر، لكن هناك خادمة التي هي انا، جاهزة وترغب في العمل في بيت صغير، فقال نحن نسكن في شقة، وتحمس لي وهكذا تحقق حلمي ....

وتكمل سندريلا حكايتها فتقول: عندما دخلت منزله الصغير، شعرت بسعادة غامرة غامرة فقد شعرت ان هذا البيت هو حلمي، كان صغيرا مرتبا راقيا، والأهم لي غرفة خاصة في داخل الشقة، .....
وللحديث بقيه

لكم خالص تحياتي..

*

----------


## حزن العمر

محبة علي (ع)

الله يعطيك العافية على
القصة بانتظار أن تكمليها
وشكرا لك

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## صدفة البحر

القصة مشوقة نحن في انتظارك هآ مو تتأخري علينا اوكيه 

اختك صدفوووووووووه

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

اخي/اختي الاعزاء
 حزن العمر
صدفة البحر
شكرا لمروركما  ويعطيكم العافيه ان شاء الله ما اتأخر عليكم ..
لكم خالص تحياتي
محبة علي عليه السلام...

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
نكمل ... 

*وتكمل سندريلا حكايتها فتقول: عندما دخلت منزله الصغير،**شعرت بسعادة غامرة غامرة فقد شعرت ان هذا البيت هو حلمي، كان صغيرا**مرتبا راقيا، والأهم لي غرفة خاصة في داخل الشقة،* *.....*


**

*لكن حينما قابلت زوجته اصبت بالاحباط فقد كنت اعتقد حتى تلك اللحظة باني جميلة، لكن حينما رايتها علمت اني لا شيء فقد كانت فائقة الجمال، رشيقة شعرها ناعم وطويل، ولأنها في اشهر حملها الأولى فقد كانت متعبة قليلا، لكني قلت في نفسي لا يهم، إن اردت ان أغويه فسأغويه حتى لو كانت زوجته ملكة جمال،*
*رمقتني زوجته بعين الرحمة، وأخذتني لارى غرفتي، ثم طلبت مني الاستحمام، فشعرت انها تنظر لي على اني مجرد قذرة،.....!!!*

** 

*اعطتني ملابس فضفاضة وبنطال، وملابس داخلية قطنية،* 
*فغضبت وقلت لها انا أريد ان ارتدي بنطلونا وبدي، فاستغربت مني ثم افهمتني بهدوء ان هذه هي القوانين في البيت، ...... كتمت غيظي وقلتساصبر فلا يمكن ان اخسر الوظيفة وابتسمت لها بحب وامتنان وشكرتها على الملابس واعتذرت لها، وفي الصباح استيقظت باكرا وقمت بالتنظيف بنشاط، وعندما استيقظت رايت الفرح في عينيها لأني جعلت لها شقتها تفوح بالنظافة والترتيب، وهكذا مر النهار على خير،*
*الصدمة الثانية، ان مخدمتي الحالية لا تعمل، وكانت هذه مشكلة بالنسبة لي، فكيف ساستفرد ببطلي، كيف أعيش الدور...؟؟؟*
*في الليل كنت احلم به كل مرة وأقضي رغبتي الجنسية عبر العادة السرية وأنا اتخيله، وانتظر الفرصة بفارغ الصبر لكي أحصل عليه، وفي ظهر احد الايام، خرج من غرفته وهو لا يرتدي سوى الفوطة على خصره، ونادى علي غاضبا: اين ملابس الداخلية لماذا ليست في الدولاب، كاد قلبي يسقط من الهيام به فقد كان له صدرا مثيرا مكتمل الرجولة، تمنيته في تلك اللحظة وكانه لا حظ اعجابي، قلت له بسرعة: إنها في الدولاب، وسرت معه لكي اريه المكان، لاني تعمدت ان اغير كل ترتيب دولابه بطريقة تجعله يحتاج لي لكي أعطيه ملابسه،.....وزوجته الغبية لم تلاحظ،*
*اعطيته ملابسه الداخلية ووقفت احدق فيه، فقال لي اخرجي، لكنه شعر بأني اعجبت به،....!!!* 
** 

*مرت الايام وهو لا يبدي نحوي اية مشاعر، وأنا أهيم به عشقا، كان له فم مغري وصدر رجولي، ووجهه يعبر عن رجولة حقيقية كم احببت الثوب الاماراتي فهو يجعل الرجال يبدون مميزين،*
*طوال تلك الفترة لم تسمح لي زوجته بالاقتراب منه مطلقا، كانت تحيط به، انا اكوي الملابس وهي تقدمها له، انا اطبخ وهي تقدم الطعام وتتناوله معه، انا انظف الصالة وهي تسهر معه فيها، انا أنظف الحمام واعده بالعطور والزيوت وهي تستحم معه فيه، شعرت بالقهر، ففي الحقيقة بقيت مجرد خادمة خادمة فقط، وكتبت رسالة لاهلي أشكو فيها مما اعانيه واني لست قادرة على الإحاطة بحبيبي، .... فكتبت لي والدتي عن خلطة خاصة قد تسبب اسقاط الجنين، وانه يمكنني ان اعدها واعطيها للزوجة لتنام في المستشفى فاخلص منها...... لكني كنت خائفة جدا، ولم افعل ذلك...*

** 

*وتكمل سندريلا: ((وبعد مضي شهر من دخولي منزلهما بدأت الامور تتطور لصالحي، فقد ازداد الوحم على زوجته واصبحت لا تطيقه ابدا، لا تأكل معه، ولا تسهر بصحبته بل تنام مبكرا وتقضي كل اليوم في النوم، ... وفي احدى الليالي وبينما كان سهران على التلفزيون، تجرأت فقد كانت فرصتي لكي اتصرف ولا يمكن ان افوتها، كانت غرفتي قرب المطبخ وتطل ببابها على الصالة، وكان هو هناك يشاهد التلفاز، فقمت بتغيير ملابسي وارتديت ملابس داخلية حريرية، ولففت نفسي بشال قديم وجدته في غرفتي، لكنه كان من الدانتيل الصناعي اللماع، وخرجت أمامه وكأني لم اكن اعلم انه موجود، متجاهلة صوت التلفاز، وعندما رايته تظاهرت باني تفاجأت وعندما رآني استغرب كثيرا، ثم انزل راسه وقال لي عودي الى غرفتك، ..... ولم يحدث اي شيء ....* 

** 

*وفي اليوم التالي بعد الظهر مباشرة* 
*نشأ خلاف كبير بينه وبين زوجته في غرفة نومهما، وأعتقد انه كان يرغب في مجامعتها وكانت ترفض، فقد لا حظت انها ترفضه طوال فترة وحمها،.... اصغيت للصراخ بينهما لكني لم افهم الكثير لاني لا افهم لهجتهما، ... وعندما شعرت انه سيخرج قمت مباشرة بالتظاهر باني التقط شيء من على الارض فانحنيت في منتصف الممر ليمر بسرعة ملامسا اردافي وكم شعرت بالدفئ.*
*خرج ذلك اليوم وهو غاضب، وبقيت هي تبكي في غرفتها، وكنت اسمعها تتحدث بالهاتف مع والدتها، وفي المساء بعد ان عاد فارس احلامي، جاءت والدة زوجته ووالدها للزيارة، وقاموا بالصلح بينهما، وهكذا عادت المياه لمجاريها، فقد اخبرته والدتها بانها مرحلة وستمر، وان ما يحدث رغما عنها،* 
** 
*وفي الليل بعد ان نامتالزوجة، خرجت من جديد من غرفتي لكن هذه المرة بملابس تبدوا عادية انها ملابس قدمتها زوجته لي*
*فقمت بقص كمها، وتضويقهابنفسي حتى بدت كقمصان النوم، خرجت امامه بها، وكنت اتمنى ان يراقبني وانا امشي، وعندما عدت كنت انظر له في وجهه، برغبه وتنهيدة.....!!!*
*بقيت على هذه الحال مدة اسبوع، وهي لا تعلم شيء عما افعل وهو لم يخبرها، وفي صباح احد الايام خرجت هي بصحبة والدتها، ... وكان هو في العمل،......... وعند العاشرة صباحا، عاد للمنزل، وكان يبحث في المكتب عن أوراق، فتظاهرت بأني لم اره، وقمت برفع ثوبي فوق ركبتي وربطته، واسرعت بجردل الماء والصابون وانحنيت على الارض امسح السيراميك، وكانت مؤخرتي ظاهرة بوضوح، وكنت ارتدي ملابس داخلية بلون التفاح،....!!!*
*كنت اغني بصوت جميل، وامسح الأرض واحرك مؤخرتي بإغراء، وعندما خرج من غرفة المكتب رآني على هذه الوضعية من الخلف لاني تعمدت ان أجعل نفسي لا أراه، واحسست بأنه يقف خلفي ويحدق في مؤخرتي وقد كانت اردافي بيضاء مثيرة............................................. .......* 
*وكلام كثير لا سبيل لذكره هنا.....* 
***

خرج فارس احلامي، وبعد نصف ساعة عاد، وعندما دخل المنزل كنت قد جلست على الأرض، وفتحت قدمي وبدات العب بأعضائي فقد كنت اشعر بالإثارة، ولم اتوقع قدومه، وعندما دخل ورآني على هذه الشاكلة تقدم نحوي و......... تحقق حلمي.....

تقول في حكايتها: لقد كانت تلك اللحظات من اجمل لحظات حياتي، وكنت طوال الوقت مستمتعة بلمساته، وحركاته، لكنه لم يكن يقبلني، ابدا، لقد كان يفرغ شهوته فقط، بينما كنت انا اقبله في كل مكان......... 
**
((( بعض التفاصيل تم تشفيرها )))*

*وللحديث بقيه* 
*لكم خالص تحياتي...*
*محبة علي عليه السلام*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووووو أختي ننتظر تكملة القصة

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اختي ليلى شكرا لمرورك ..
ان شاء الله اكملها بعد الاستقطاع بأذنه تعالى...
لك خالص تحياتي...
محبة علي عليه السلام..

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...* 

** 
*وتكمل تلك الحقيره عن سرد جريمتها ...* 

*: بعد ان انهى حاجته مني، قام مسرعا واغتسل، ثم عاد ليتاكد انه لم يترك اي اثر يدل على ماحدث، ونظر لي بغضب ثم قال: لو اخبرت احدا قتلتك، والان اذهبي من امامي، ..... وجلس على الاريكة محبط وحزين وكأنه اقترف اثما عظيما، وكانه ندم، ويشعر بالقرف مني،*
*حزنت على ذلك وقلت لنفسي لقد كانت تجربة ممتعة جدا فلماذا يغضب مني، وفكرت سريعا فاعددت كوبا من العصير البارد، وخرجت اليه وبصوت حنون قلت له: ياسيدي انا ملك لك افعل بي ما شأت وما بيني وبينك لن يعلم به احد مهما كلفني حياتي، ثم نظرت اليه بشغف وقلت له انا احببتك كثيرا منذ رايتك فلا تجرح قلبي لاني خادمة فالخادمة ايضا لديها قلب لتحب وتعشق وانا عشقتك رغما عني....*
*لكنه لم يتغير كان قاسيا متجهما، ودفعني حتى وقعت على الأرض، وخرج غاضبا، .....* 
** 

*مر يومان على الحادثة وفي ظهر ذلك اليوم خرج من غرفة النوم غاضبا، وكنت أقف عند طاولة الطعام أنظفها، فمر بقربي ونظر لي وعيناه فيهما رغبة في الانتقام، ..... ثم ترك البيت وخرج،*
*ولم يعد إلا في وقت متأخر من الليل، كانت هي قد نامت مبكرا، وكنت انا قد اعددت له السفرة وانتظره بفارغ الصبر، وبمجرد ان دخل البيت كنت اقف امامه بملابس النوم المغرية التي اعارتها لي خادمة تعمل في البيت المجاور، وعندما دخل كنت قد وقفت امامه اراه بشوق وشغف فأنا مغرمة به وبكل ذرة في كياني تعشقه، وعندما رآني هكذا وقف ينظر لي في البداية بدون تأثر، ثم مد يده أخيرا وداعب .... ، فابتسمت، وسالني مدام نايمه، قلت له نعم، فجرني إلى غرفة الضيوف وأقفلها وكان يوما من أروع ايام حياتي.....*

*تكمل سندريلا: واستمرت علاقتنا الجميلة تمضي بسلام فزوجته غبية، لم تشك في الامر ابدا وكنت أحرص كل الحرص على ان ارتدي أمامها الملابس الساترة وادعي التدين وأصلي الفروض رغم اني لم اصلي إلا هنا، فقد كانوا يخبروننا في المكتب عن اهمية ان نصلي امام مخدومنا لكي يثق بنا، وان الامر مهم بالنسبة لهم، فكنت اصلي طوال الوقت، واهرب من العمل بالصلاة لكني لم اكن اصلي عن حق فعند السجود كنت انام ...!!!* 
** 


*لاحظت ان فارس احلامي ليس لديه خبرة كبيرة في الجنس، ولا يعرف الكثير من الحركات، ويقوم بالعملية فقط ليرتاح دون مداعبات كثيرة، كان روتينيا نوعا ما، ولهذا قررت ان اعلمه، وكنا نستغل فترة غيابها عن البيت عندما كانت تذهب للمراجعات في المستشفى كان ياخذها إلى هناك ويعود بسرعة وهنا اكون انا قد تجهزت له، وأبدا في تعليمه الكثير من الحركات، وقد تجاوب معي واصبح مدمنا على حركاتي الخاصة جدا والتي تعلمتها من قريناتي في بلدي، لقد جن بي وكنت ادفعه ليقوم بالعملية الجنسية مرتين في المرة الواحدة، ....* 

**
*(( كانت تلك الأيام من اجمل الايام في حياتي، كنا حبيبين عاشقين مغرمين، كان يحبني كثيرا ويحاول ارضائي وكانت هي غافلة تماما عنا، لكني لاحظت انه اصبح بعاملها بلطف أكثر من السابق، ويداعبها كثيرا ويحن عليها، فشعرت بالغيرة الشديدة فهو حبيبي انا وحدي وليس لها حق فيه فهي لم تعرف قيمته جيدا انه ملكي وحدي ولن اسمح لها بأن تسرقه مني، وفي تلك الليلة جاء إلي في غرفتي، وطلب مني المعاشرة، لكني تمنعت، فاستغرب وسألني عن السبب فقلت له: حبيبي انا احترق من الغيرة لانك تلاطفها امامي، هل تريد قتلي، انت تعلم كم احبك...*
*فقال لي: انا لم اعد احبها لكني اشفق عليها، وامثل عليها حتى لا تكتشف علاقتنا حبيبتي فانا لا غنى لي عنك، وبدأ في .... متلهفا............................................ ....... .*

** 


*مرت الايام، وكان كل يوم يزداد تعلقه بي، كثيرا، ولكن بعد مضي الشهر الرابع من حملها، اصبحت أكثر هدوءا وبدات في التزين له من جديد، وعندما رايتها ظهر ذلك اليوم وقد وضعت المكياج والعطر وارتدت الملابس المغرية، حقدت عليها كثيرا، وتمنيت لو تموت لارتاح منها فهي تريد ان تغريه لينام معها، لقد انهت وحمها، ...*
*وأكلتني نيران الغيرة، وادعيت باني مريضة لاني لم أصبح قادرة على التركيز على عملي، كانت جميلة جدا، تلك البائسة ستسلبني حبيبي، سأفسد عليها يومها، وفكرت ماذا افعل.....؟؟ وعثرت على خطة.*
*وللحديث بقيه..* 
**

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورة ع الفصة 
الله يعطيك العافية 
تحياااااتي 
الامل البعيد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة عزيزتي على مجهودك في كتابة القصة وتعديلها

----------


## big love

مشكورة يا محبة علي على القصة الرائعة وهذي اول مشاركة لي

----------


## غرورالورد

> مشكورة ع الفصة 
> الله يعطيك العافية 
> تحياااااتي 
> الامل البعيد



 :embarrest:  :wink:  :bigsmile: 
ثانكس

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أختي  محبة علي لاتنسي تكملة القصة 
أختي big love أتمنى أن يعجبك المنتدى وتستفيدي منه

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه اختى وفقك 
الباري وسدد خطاك 
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اخواتي :

الأمل البعيد 
اللؤلؤ المكنون
big love
غرورالورد 
حامل الراية 

مشكورين على المرور والمتابعه ...
اللؤلؤ المكنون ان شاء الله بكملها لان لي غاية ان يستفيد الجميع من هذه القصه ...وان تنتبه الفتايات والمتزوجات قبلهن من هذه القصه وان تحفظن على بيوتهن من الخراب ...ومن هذه القصه اتذكر ان في احد الصديقات قالت لي عن خادمتها وان الحركات ذاتها تعملها خادمتها ..مما شجعني ان انقل لكم هذه القصه ...
تمنياتي لكم بالاستفاده...
لكم خالص تحياتي...
محبة علي عليه السلام... :rolleyes:

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اهلا بكم مرة اخرى نكمل ..
وعثرت على خطة. 
ادعيت امامها اني مصابة بمغص شديد، وعندما جاء الحبيب من العمل، بدات اصرخ بصوت عالي وادعي المرض وارجوه ان ياخذني للطبيب، وكانت الساذجة خائفة علي وقالت له بخوف خذها إلى المستشفى بسرعة فقد تموت، ربما اصيبت بالتسمم،........ وهكذا خرجت معه إلى السيارة وهناك ابتسمت له، وقلت له لم يكن بي شيء، أنا أرغب في معاشرتك بسرعة ولا استطيع الانتظار حتى يأتي المساء لذلك عملت المسرحية، ..... وبدات اداعبه فأخذني إلى موقف على الشاطئ وبما أن السيارة كانت مخفي شامل، فقد قمنا بالعملية الجنسية هناك، وحرصت على ان أجعله يفرغ كل طاقته معي، واعدته للبيت منتهيا.......
تقول سندريلا: لاحظت عليها الحزن والالم مساء ذلك اليوم، فيبدوا انها حاولت معه لكنه لم يعرها اهتماما، كانت حزينة جدا، ... شعرت بالفرح، لاني انتصرت عليها،....
 
ومرت الأيام وهي في كل مر تحاول ان تغريه بينما كنت في نفس الوقت اقضي على طاقته اولا بأول، حتى ثارت المشاكل بينهما، لقد شعرت انه يفتعل المشاكل، فقد صارحني انها تصر على ممارسة الجنس معه، لكنه لا يريد وقال انه يكره اسلوبها في الجنس، وان شكلها وهي حامل لا يشجعه....... وهكذا بدأت اشعر بالنجاح،
في احد الايام كبرت المشكلة وتفاقمت وكان هو السبب، فقد كان عصبيا معها، ومد يديه عليها، لانه يريد ان يخلق المشاكل ليتفادى النوم معها .... وعندما تهور ومد يديه عليها، لم يتوقع ان تترك البيت وتخرج.....
في البداية لم يهتم بها، تركها تخرج ولكن بعد ان خرجت دخل غرفته وأغلق بابه على نفسه، وشعرت انا بالخوف فقد يندم، وقد يحن لها، فذهبت عند باب غرفته وبدات اتكلم، وقلت له: لقد سمعتها تقول لوالدتها هذا الصباح، انها تريد ان تذلك، وانها لن تطلب الطلاق ولكنها ستحاول اذلالك لترضيها، وانصحك بتجاهلها يمكنك اعادتها في اي وقت....
مر اسبوع على تركها للمنزل، وهو لم يعد كما كان، اصبح باردا بعض الشيء.... لكني كنت حريصة على النوم معه كل ليلة وكنت امثل له الكثير من الادوار الجنسية حتى انسيه نفسه.

وبعد اسبوع قال لي: سأذهب لاعيدها للمنزل، وساقسم النوم بينكما لها ليلة لك ليلة، قالها بحسم وقوة، فصمت وكلي حقد عليها، وقررت ان انتقم منها .....
وما كان المساء إلا وهي في البيت، دخلا غرفة النوم، ولم يخرجا حتى صباح اليوم التالي، وكنت طوال الليل افكر لم انم اكلت قلبي الغيرة والرغبة في الانتقام منها تراودني وتذكرت الوصفة التي تسقط الجنين، وقررت ان أعدها واقدمها لها لكي تدخل المستشفى ولا تعود.
سألتها عن الوصفة وما تحتويه: فشرحت لي، كانت مجموعة من المواد العادية المتوفرة في المطبخ، لكن المهم هما مادتين ورقة شجرة تنمو هناك في اندونيسيا ومسحوق رمادي اللون لن نذكر اسماء المواد تحفظا لكيلا تنقل من ضعاف النفوس، والغريب في الأمر أن هذه المواد لا يمكن ضبطها عبر التحاليل المخبريه لانها تبدوا كسائر انواع الطعام،
سألتها كيف حصلت على ورقة الشجر والبودرة؟؟
قالت ان والدتها ارسلتها لها عبر الرسالة الأولى.......!!!!
 
وتكمل سندريلا حكايتها: قمت منذ الصباح الباكر، وعندما رأيته وهو ذاهب إلى عمله حاولت ان أقبله على فمه، لكنه رفض وقال انا متأخر سأراك عند الظهر، كرهت تلك اللحظة وازدادت رغبتي في الانتقام، وبدأت العمل، فهي في الصباح تنام حتى العاشرة او الحادية عشر، في هذا الوقت اعد لها الفطور، قمت بوضع المحلول السام في حافظة الشاي، وعندما استيقظت صبحت علي كعادتها لكنها هذه المرة كانت سعيدة ومشرقة وفرحة، فلعنتها في قلبي وتمنيت لها الموت، ومع هذا ابتسمت لها وقلت اهلا بك يا مدام وحشتيني يامدام البيت من غيرك مظلم، صدقت وابتسمت . 
 
كنت اراقبها من بعد وهي تأكل، وانتظر اللحظة التي ستسكب فيها الشاي، لكنها لم تفعل، ثم انهت فطورها وقامت، فسألتها الن تشربي الشاي مدام، حرام اعددت الكثير منه، خسارة، قالت: لقد منعتني الدكتورة من الشاي قالت انه لا يناسب فترة الحمل، .......... كنت سأقتلها فقد افرغت كل الكمية التي املكها من المحلول في الشاي، .... فكرت سريعا وقلت: لا مشكلة اعد لك عصير الفاكهة اللذيذ، انه مغذي جدا كنت اشربه وانا حامل، ... واسرعت إلى المطبخ احمل كل الصحون المستعملة ومعها حافظة الشاي، وهناك افرغت الحافظة في كوب، وقمت بإعداد عصير طازج في الخلاط ولاني اعرف كيف تحبه ممزوجا بالكثير من العسل والنعناع، فقد فعلت لأخفي الطعم وأضفت عليه الشاي، ومزجته في الخلاط بشكل جيد، وذهبت لها وهي مستلقية في غرفتها وقدمته لها، .......... وانتظرت حتى تشربه، وبعد ساعة تذرعت بأني ارغب في تنظيف حمام غرفتها لادخل وارى هل شربت العصير ام لا، وعندما دخلت وجدت الكأس كما هي لم ينقص منها شيء، وسألتها لم تشربي العصير مدام، قالت لي بخجل بصراحة طعمها غريب يبدوا اني لا زلت واحمه ولازالت المذاقات مختلفة في فمي، إذا شربته سأستفرغ إن طعمه حاد جدا، اشربيه أنت فلا بد انه لذيذ، خذيه، وحملته وقدمته لي، فارتعبت منها واخذته بسرعة من يدها وعدت بالكأس إلى المطبخ وقمت بافراغ ما فيه في المغسلة .......!!!!!!
وهكذا خسرت سندريلا محلولها المسقط للحمل، واصبح عليها ان تبحث عن وسيلة اخرى، ......

تقول: ارسلت لوالدتي لتبحث لي عن محلول آخر ليس له طعم ولا لون لكي لا تشعر به، لكنها ردت علي بأنها لا تعرف سوى هذا المحلول، ومرت الايام 
وانا أتقلب فوق جمر الغيرة وكنت أحاول ان اطفئ بعض حقدي عليها من خلال افساد ملابسها فأحرقهن بالمكواه، او الونهن في الغسالة خاصة تلك الملابس الغالية عليها كقمصان النوم الثمينة وملابس السهرة، وعندما كانت تكتشف اعتذر لها وأخبرها اني مسكينة ولم الاحظ ذلك وأني لا اعرف ان الملابس قد تحترق او تتلون....!!!
أما عنه هو، فقد كنت أبحث عن كل مناسبة لالتقي به، لكنها عادت كما كانت تسهر معه ولا تنام إلا وهو في حضنها، ولا تأكل إلا معه، وتخرج بصحبته دائما، ولم يبقى امامي من متنفس سوى أيام مراجعاتها في المستشفى لاطفئ بها نار شوقي الكبير إليه، وكان موعدها في صباح اليوم التالي، عندما قالت لي، غدا لدي موعد في المستشفى سأخذك معي لاني سأخرج بعدها للتسوق واريدك ان تساعديني في حمل الاكياس، وسأشتري لك ايضا ملابس جديدة، واسقط في يدي من شدة الهم وسوء الحظ، وفكرت كيف اتصرف، وفي صباح اليوم التالي ادعيت المرض والصداع ونمت في الفراش، فقالت: تعالي معي انا ذاهبة للمستشفى وسأعرضك على الطبيبة، ...........فقلت لا لا أنا بخير هو مجرد ارهاق، لكنها أصرت علي ان أذهب معها، وكان اصرارها غريب وكأنها تشعر بشي ما........
تكمل قائلة: في المقابل بقيت مصرة على البقاء في البيت، حتى يأست مني وتركتني وذهبت، وهكذا انتظرت حبيب قلبي ان يعود بعد ان يأخذها الى المستشفى لاطفأ معه لهيب شوقي، واستحممت وتزينت في انتظاره، لكنه لم يعد، انتظرته طويلة ولم يعد وبعد ساعتين عادت هي، .................... 
وللحديث بقيه ..
لكم خالص احترامي وتقديري..
محبة علي عليه السلام ...

----------


## big love

كميلها القصة مرة حلةوة وانا متشوقة لي اعرف باقي القصة

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله يعطيش العافيه خيتي محبة على عليه السلام 

ننتظر البقيه خيتي

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


اخي الكريم الحب الكبير ان شاء الله بكملها صبرك علي ولا يهمك ..
وشكرا لك على التواجد والمتابعه ...

اخي الفاضل واحد فاضي شكرا لك على المتابعه وعلى التواجد ..
لكم خالص تحياتي...
محبة علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اكمل لكم بقية الجريمه ..

وتكمـــل تلك الفاسقه ..



 لكنه لم يعد، انتظرته طويلة ولم يعد وبعد ساعتين عادت هي، ....................

وعند الظهر بعد ان تناولا غداءهما دخلت هي للغرفة فحاول اللحاق بها لكني استوقفته، وطلبت منه ان يشرح لي لماذا لم ياتي، فقال انه لم يتمكن من الاستئذان من عمله، وان سائق العائلة هو الذي اخذ زوجته للمستشفى، لكني شعرت انه يتعمد تجاهلي، فنظرت له بحدة هذه المرة وقلت باني لم اعد احتمل اكثر لقد هجرني ما يقرب الاسبوعين ولم اعد اطيق الانتظار لدي رغبة جامحة وهو المسئول عنها.... فهددته اذا لم ياتي لغرفتي الليلة فضحته في الصباح،......وفي الليل انتظرته وعند الثالثة دخل غرفتي وكان خائفا ومستعجلا ولا اشعر بالمتعة ابدا وكانه يؤدي دورا ما..... ثم خرج مسرعا... اصبح الامر لا يطاق مطلقا .....
اني احبه بجنون وبدات سندريلا تبكي وهي تحدثني، وتقول لقد احببته من كل قلبي، لكنه لم يكن يبحث معي سوى عن المتعة فقط، وعندما عادت له زوجته تجاهلني، ...... لكني كنت ابتزه كل يوم لانتقم منه مرة اهدده ومرة اطالبه بالمال والهدايا كتعويض وقد جمعت منه خلال شهرين فقط عشرة الاف درهم، ....!!!



وفي إحدى الايام رأيت زوجته وهي تستعد للخروج فسألتها إلى اين يامدام قالت: ساتسوق مع والدتي .... انت ابقي هنا لتعدي الغداء، قلت لها سمعا وطاعة..... وبمجرد خرووجها اتصلت به في عمله، وعندما رد علي قلت له ان زوجته خرجت واني اريده الأن وان لم يأتي فضحته، وهكذا استجاب لامري وجاء لي، .... ولأول مرة من فترة طويلة أعيش معه الجنس بهذا الشغف......... وكنا نمارس الجنس في غرفة نومهما هو وزوجته، وكنت ارتدي اجمل قمصان نومها، وكان في تلك اللحظة يمتعني بحركاته الجنسية الجميلة في الوقت الذي لمحت فيه باب الغرفة الموارب يتحرك ويفتح...... لأراها تقف امامي، زوجته، كانت زوجته تقف عند باب الغرفة مذهولة مرعوبه، ثم بدات تصرخ: لا لا مستحيل ..... بجنون صارت تصرخ، وزوجها حينما رآها صار يصرخ هو الآخر كالذي يلاحقه الموت، يصرخ فقط برعب شديد، اما انا فقد لففت قميص نومها حول جسدي الجميل ومررت بهدوء إلى غرفتي وكلي سعادة فقد انتقمت منها على اقل تقدير، لتعلم انه يحبني اكثر منها، .................... وفي الصالة كانت والدتها واقفة هناك، تسمع الصراخ وتحاول العبور لتصل لغرفة النوم وعندما راتني على هذه الحالة امسكتني من شعري وصرخت بي ماذا كنت تفعيلين؟؟؟؟
صرخت ابنتها من خلفي:سأموت يا امي ألحقيني ساموت كانت تعاشر زوجي يا امي ...... صعقت والدتها وتركتني من يدها وبقيت واجمة لكنها سرعان ما قفزت لتحمل ابنتها التي سقطت مغشيا عليها، .......
أما أنا فقد حملت حقيبتي وكل ما املك من مال وذهب وملابس جديدة واستأجرت سيارة أجرة وهربت إلى المكتب، لأحتمي به منهم........!!!!!



تكمل سندريلا: وفي المكتب سالوني عن سبب هروبي من منزل مخدومي فقلت لهم: زوجته قاسية عذبتني وطردتني وانا لا زلت ارغب في العمل فأنا فقيرة ومسكينة وأصرف على عائلتي في بلدي، ورجوت صاحب المكتب ان يجد لي عائلة اخرى اعمل فيها وان لا يعيدني الى بلدي الان فانا لم اكمل سوى 6 شهور هنا، ..... حاول المكتب الاتصال بحبيب قلبي مخدومي لكنه لم يكن يرد، وهكذا بقيت في المكتب مدة يومان حتى كان اللقاء مع ضحيتي الجديدة.......


وللحديث بقيه ...
لكم خالص تحياتي...
محبة علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## big love

انا بنت اولا وثانيا تسلم يدك ومتشوقة اعرف الباقي

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
عزيزتي الحب الكبير المعذره اسمكِ لا يدل على بنت او ولد ... :wacko:  :weird: 
تشرفنا بمعرفتك :rolleyes:  ..وشكرا لمرورك الجميل والمتابعه  :bigsmile: ...
اليوم ما بكمل القصه ولكن سأحكي لكم ما قالته لي صديقتي اليوم عند زيارتي لها عن خادمتها الاندونيسيه..
هذي حقيقه وليس قصه خياليه ولا روايه من الروايات وتأكد هذه الروايه ....
تحياتي...

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*****************
اخواني واخواتي ...
ما سأقوله الان سمعته منذ ساعات فقط من صديقة لي واخواتها اللاتي يسكنا في بيت والدهن واهم متزوجات ولهن كل واحده شقه خاصه في نفس البيت ...ما عدى واحده تسكن مع اخوها الصغير بشقه ايضا ...بنفس البيت..




وصلت الى المنزل وكان في استقبلي والدهم الذي رحب بي وادخلني الي غرفه كان يجلس فيها البنات وكانت الخادمه تصلي هناك وكانت في الساعه الخامسه والربع تقريبا...سلمت وجلست وكانت نظراتي للخادمه وكنت اتذكر تلك القصه التي نقلتها لكم ... بعد صلاتها امرتها احد البنات ان تضيفنا ..عند خروجها بادرت البنات بالكلام ..سألتهم ما رايكم بها اقصد الخادمه..فاعطتني احدهن اشاره بتعابير وجهها انها ليس راضيه عنها ...وقالت انظري الى هنا لا تحسن الترتيب..قلت لها انا لا اقصد الاعمال المنزليه ولكن اقصد هل لها حركات ؟؟؟ نظرت لي وابتسمت وبدأت تقص لي عن بعض حركاتها وانا استرجع احداث القصه ...تقول في احد الايام وليس بالبعيد جاءت وكنت جالسه مع خطيبي وبعض خواتي فقالت لدي سجاره فبدأت علامات التعجب على الجميع... لماذا تقول هكذا؟؟؟ فسألناها من اين لك فقالت من صديقي وكل حين تقول من مكان فنحن بين مصدق ومكذب فقال لها خطيبي اين السجاره فقامت واتت بها ...فستغربنا القصه حقيقه وليس مزح وبعد الاسئله والضغط عليها قالت سأقول لكم ولكن لا تخبروا فلانه وهي اختهم فقالوا لها قولي ..فقالت من زوجها لقد اعطاني اياها ...!!!!!!!!!!!! الكل بدء يفقد اعصابه كيف حدث هذا!!!!!



اتجهت الاتهامات الى زوج البنت ... اخبروا زوجته بما حصل لكن كنت الزوجه عاقله والحمد لله واثقه من زوجها ..فصارحته بما جرى تعجب من كذبها عليه ...
تبدى الحكايه انه في هذه الفترى يقوم الوالد ببعض التعديلات في البيت مما جعل الخادمه تسكن في الشقه مع الزوجين ..وكانت تصر على ان تنام في الصاله بدل الغرفه ...فتركوها وشأنها لا يعلمون نواياها الخبيثه... يقول الزوج انه عند استيقاظه من النوم في الصباح تكون نائمه بالشكل العادي وعند خروجي اراها قد نثرت الشعر ورفعت ملابسها عن بعض جسمها ولكنني لم اعرها اهتمام ابدا ... اما قصة السجائر فالزوج يضع علبة السجائر في الحمام وعندما يريد ان يشرب يذهب الى الحمام لشرب السجاره ومن ثم الخروج ..هي اخذت السجاره من الحمام لتجعل الفتنه والشك في قلب الزوجه مما يخلق المشاكل بينهم وهي تحاول لعل وعسى  ان تستحوذ على قلبه..ولكن الحمد لله انته الموضوع على خير... فطردت البنت وزوجها الخادمه من شقتها وطلبت  من والدتها ان تاخذ الخادمه الى الاسفل او اي مكان ولكن لا تعود الى شقتها ابدا..



سأكمل لكم الحكايه او الحركه الثانيه التي عملتها الخادمه ان شاء الله في المره المقبله ...
لكم ارق تحياتي...
محبة علي عليه السلام.... :rolleyes:

----------


## big love

اوكي ونحن في انتظرك

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمي أختي على مجهودك الرائع
لا حرمنا الله منك

----------


## آهات عاشقه

تسلمي محبة علي 


والله هالشغالات عله يرفعون الضغط 


الله يعطيش الف الف عافيه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيتمحمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اكمل لكم حكاية الخادمه الاندونيسيه..
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
..... حاول المكتب الاتصال بحبيب قلبي مخدومي لكنه لم يكن يرد، وهكذا بقيت في المكتب مدة يومان حتى كان اللقاء مع ضحيتي الجديدة....... 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

زارت مكتبنا بصحبة زوجها وكانا زوجين ملتزمين فهي منقبة وزوجها ذا لحية طويلة، فسألت نفسي هل سأنجح معه، هل يمكن ان يقدم لي قصة حب عاصفة انه رجل ملتزم،......... لكنه لم يكن بيدي حيلة قلت لأجرب، ومنذ اليوم الأول بدأت في ابداء أطيب النوايا واحسن معاملة ونشاط واجتهاد في العمل لأنال رضى الزوجة المصون، والتي كانت تعمل في احدى رياض الاطفال، وكان لديهم طفلان صغيران تاخذهما معها كل صباح الى الحضانة في عملها، ........
وأبقى وحدي في البيت والعمل في شقتهما النظيفة الجديدة قليل جدا، ... كان كل صباح يتردد على البيت موظف الصيانة لان الشقة جديدة ويأتي ليركب بعض النواقص أو يتاكد من سلامة بعض الاجهزة كالمكيفات والسخانات وغيرها، في البداية لا حظت انه معجب، ولم اعره اهتماما فهو لا بد انه فقير، لكنه لحسن الحظ عرض علي المال في مقابل العلاقة الجنسية وكان من جنسية عربية، ..... لقد كنت فاتنة ولا أقاوم، وهكذا دخلت علاقة حب جديدة..... علاقة عنيفة ولم اكن اسمح له بأن يعاشرني دون ان يدفع، وكنت مستمتعة معه جدا فلديه اسلوب جنسي رائع، .... سألتها: ما الذي يميزه..؟؟
قالت: لم يكن كالاول كان متمرسا، وكانت لديه عادات جميلة، إنه..................................... 

وكان سؤالي لها
وكفيلك السابق ألم يبلغ عنك؟؟؟؟نعم فعل لكنه كان عاجزا عن قول الحقيقة فهي فضيحة في حقه واكتفى بالتنازل عني لكفيلي الجديد، ....!!!
كان عشيقي الجديد تجربة رائعة، لم أكن اتصور ان الرجل العربي يملك كل هذه الرغبة والقوة في الجنس، فالرجل الاندنوسي أقل رغبة ورجولة، هكذا اعتقد، إن الرجل العربي عنيف وقوي ويستطيع اشباع رغبة المراة اكثر من مرة في اليوم الواحد، لقد كان عشيقي ولعا جدا بالجنس....... كنا نمارس الجنس في غرفتي في شقة مخدومي، وكان يدخل لي كل صباح من باب المطبخ الخلفي ويسهل الامر انه يقيم في نفس البناية، كانت كل الخادمات في البناية مغرمات به، ويحاولن اغراءه لكنه مغرما بي انا هكذا اخبرني حينما سالته عن احدى الخادمات التي ادعت انه يحبها ويعاشرها، فقال لي إنها تحبه وتحلم به ولكنه لم يعرها اهتماما......


طوال الايام التي كنت اتابع فيها حالتها كان لدي سؤال مهم رغبت في أن تجيب عليه بصراحة: هل كل الخادمات القادمات للخدمة في دولنا هن ساقطات في الحقيقة.............؟؟؟
قالت: في بلدي توجد مجموعة من العادات والتقاليد الدينية والمجتمعية، هناك عائلات على الرغم من فقرها الشديد فهي لا يمكن ان ترسل بناتها للخدمة، بينما هنالك عائلات مفككة او غير اخلاقية هي التي تسمح غالبا لبناتها بالسفر للبلدان الاخرى للعمل،
واعرف نساء اقل منا فقرا لكن ازواجهن وذويهن لا يسمحون لهن بالسفر، للعمل في البيوت مهما بلغت حاجتهم للمال، اما نحن فلامانع لدينا إذ بصراحة لن نخسر شيء......
تصلنا هناك الكثير من الحكايات عن جرائم اغتصاب الخادمات وهذا جعل الكثير من العوائل ترفض تماما مبدا سفر النساء للعمل، لكن مثل هذه الحكايات تثير لدينا نحن الكثير من الاحلام فنحن نبيع اجسادنا في بلدنا مقابل لا شيء مقارنة بما يدفع الرجال هنا للخادمات مقابل الجنس نحلم بأن نأتي، حتى أهلنا يشجعوننا على ذلك، فكما قلت لك لا يوجد لدينا ما نخسره،
وأكدت لي في النهاية ان نسبة كبيرة من المستقدمات للعمل يأتين من عائلات ساقطة لاهداف غير اخلاقية لكن المكاتب تلمعها وتكتب لها سيرة ذاتية مشرقة لكي تبدوا بنت ناس،......!!!!!
على العموم كان هذا رايها الشخصي.


تكمل فتقول: كنت الاحظ طوال فترة عملي ان مخدومي يراقبني بحذر، نظراته غريبة كأن لديه رغبة ما، لكن بطريقة غير واضحة، ولاني كنت مشغولة عنه مع عشيقي الجديد لم احاول اكتشاف الامر، وفي إحدى المرات بينما كنت اغسل الصحون في المطبخ، دخل هناك على غير عادة ووقف قربي متظاهرا انه يغسل فنجان القهوة، وكان يلتصق بجسدي عن عمد فابتعدت لاتأكد انه يتعمد ذلك، فاقترب مني اكثر، فابتسمت وتصنعت الخجل، وهنا ترك الفنجان ومد يديه على مؤخرتي وقرصها بمداعبة فذهلت لجرأته وفهمت ما يريد، وبصراحة فرحت وابتسمت له بإغواء ونظر لي كأنه يتحرق شوقا للحظة التي سنبدأ فيها، ثم اخذ فنجان القهوة وعاد إلى الصالة وهو يراقبني وانا أعمل في المطبخ، وكانت زوجته في غرفة نومها، فتعمدت ان اغريه أكثر، وبدأت في مسح ادراج المطبخ السفلية وأنا منحنية وكانت مؤخرتي تتحرك يمينا وشمالا فوق وتحت وانا أجد في مسح الادراج، ......... فقام من مكانه وعاد مرة اخرى للمطبخ وفي يده الفنجان وبيده الاخرى قام ب......................


ثم خرج من المطبخ من جديد وذهب إلى غرفة النوم، ........ وفي المساء خرج هو ككل يوم، ثم خرجت زوجته للنادي الرياضي كعادتها مساء كل اثنين، ....... عاد هو بعد ان خرجت مباشرة وكأنه كان ينتظرها في مكان ما لتخرج، وهكذا عاد كالثور الهائج، وما ان دخل حتى بدا في خلع ثوبه، وكان له بطن منتفخ، ( كرش كبيرة ) لم يعجبني جسده ولم يثرني كثيرا لكنه جنس على اية حال وانا لا أقول لا لأي عملية جنسية، فقد تعودت على ذلك......
تنهدت سندريلا وهي تروي حكايتها وقالت: هل تعلمين يا سيدتي لقد اكتشفت ان الشكل لا يعني شيء فقد كان رجلاهائجا جنسيا جعلني ألهث من التعب، وأنا احب الرجل من هذا النوع، وكان خبير جدا في العلاقة الجنسية فقد طلب مني القيام بالكثير من الحركات التي لم اكن اعلم عنها شيء، كما قام..........

تقول: بعد ان انهى رغبته قدم لي 500 وقال هذه لك، ومسح بحنية على شعري وقال: من اليوم وصاعدا انت ملك يميني، استمتع بك وادفع لك، ضحكت في قلبي، فقد كان يبرر مافعل باني ملك يمينه، بصراحة عندما انتهت العملية فكرت في عشيقي عامل الصيانة، كان يقدم لي المال القليل، وهذا يقدم الكثير، ........... ومن المؤكد انه سيأتي في الصباح، في بعض المرات وعلي ان اتخلص من عشيقي لكي لا ينفضح امري،



وفعلا افتعلت مشكلة كبيرة مع عشيقي، وقطعت علاقتي به، وكان مخدومي شرها جنسيا فلم يكن بامكاني احتمال الاثنين معا، كان مخدومي يأتي كل صباح نصف ساعة يعاشرني ثم يعود لعمله، وعند الظهر يعاشر زوجته، وفي المساء يعود لمعاشرتي بكل شغف كأنه لم يقم بالعملية منذ سنه، في البداية كنت سعيدة لكني بعد فترة بدات اتعب فقد كان ثقيلا وقويا ومتطلبا، وكان ....... ومؤلما، يناسب زوجته الضخمة لكنه لا يناسبني، ... ولم يكن يراعي تعبي فقد كان ياتيني في اي وقت حتى شعرت بالانهاك الشديد خاصة عندما يمارس الجنس ثلاث مرات في المرة الواحدة وفي احدى الامسيات كانت هي في الجيم، عاد هائجا لي، وقام بإيلاجه دون مداعبات وكنت ساعتها اعاني من صداع شديد والم في المعدة ولم يهتم، كدت اموت من الارهاق وهو يقوم بالعملية الحنسية بلا رحمة ويطلب مني كذا وكذا وكذا، يومها فقط قرفت من الجنس فهو لا يفكر سوى في نفسه، وعندما أطلب منه الرحمة والصبر حتى ارتاح لا يسمع ولا يفهم، تعبت منه كثيرا كثيرا... وصرت ابكي بلا انقطاع، واصبح المال الذي يقدمه لي لا يساوي شيء في مقابل تعبي الشديد والمي المتواصل، حتى اردافي اصيبت بالكدمات فقد كان يعاشرني كالوحش ولم استمتع مطلقا،


وهكذا أصبحت اتمنى ان اختفي او اهرب من البيت وفي إحدى المرات كانت مخدومتي ترغب في زيارة والدتهاوتريد اخذي معها كالعادة ففرحت لتنقذني منه ولبست ملابسي لكني سمعته يقول لها، اتركيها هنا تنهي اعمالها في المنزل، لا داعي لتاخذيها معك، لا أحب ان تركب سيارتي رائحتها لا تطاق......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وهي بكل بساطة استستلمت، فبقيت ابكي بحرقة، لانه حتما سيعود لي ويعصدني بجسمه الثقيل، .... وعاد وهذه المرة كان يريد ان يقوم بالجنس كما في حالات الإغتصاب وطلب مني ان اقاومه، لكن كيف إنه وحش وبدا في تمزيق ملابسي ممثلا دور المغتصب............................


وللحديث بقيه...
لكم خالص تحياتي ...
محبة علي عليه السلام... :rolleyes:

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اخواتي

آهات عاشقه
اللؤلؤ المكنون
الحب الكبير ...
شكرا لكم على المرور ويعطيكم العافيه الله يحفظكم من كل شر
لكم اجمل التحايا واعذبها من اختكم ...
محبة علي عليه السلام... :rolleyes:

----------


## بسمات

متى التكمله؟؟؟؟


قصه مشوقه
بس ماادري شقول غير تسلم يديك

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووووووووو أختي محبة
ويعطيك الله العافية على مجهودك

----------


## big love

مشكورة ونتظر الباقي

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

اعزائي 
بسمات
اللؤلؤ المكنون
big love

شكرا للمتابعه والاهتمام ...
وان شاء الله اكملها ....
تقبلوا ارق تحياتي..
محبة علي عليه السلام..

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
********************

وكانت تجربة مريرة اصبت بعدها بجروح شديدة في أعضائي، وكدمات واضحة في كل مكان من جسدي، .....!!!!!!!
وفكرت ماذا فعلت بنفسي كيف انجو بنفسي من هذه المصيبة، لم يعد يهمني المال فقد كنت اتألم كثيرا...واخيرا تصالحت من جديد مع عشيقي العربي وحكيت له مايحدث معي واريته كدماتي فشار علي أن أخبر مخدومتي بأن زوجها يغتصبني عندما تخرج من البيت وادعي البراءة وهذه الكدمات ستساعد على ان تصدقني، .....!!
تكمل حكايتها فتقول: وهكذا عملت بنصيحته، وانتظرت حتى اصبحنا وحدنا في البيت وبدأت ابكي امامها بحرقة، وهي تسألني ماذا بي، فقلت لها اني خائفة إذا اخبرتك قد لا تصدقيني، قالت: اخبريني اولا ماذا حدث لك، قلت لها بشرط الا تخبري زوجك رجاء وإلا قتلني، قالت: لماذا ماذا فعل بك زوجي؟؟؟ وكانت ترتجف وكانها تتوقع ما ساقول، فأخبرتها: يامدام زوجك عاد بعد ان اخذك الى بيت اهلك وقام باغتصابي ومزق ملابسي واريتها الملابس الممزقة والكدمات الكبيرة في جسدي، فذهلت وصارت ترتجف وهي تستمع لي ولكنها كانت كمن صدقت كلامي، وطلبت مني ان اهدأ 


واسرعت نحو الهاتف واتصلت باختها والتي جاءت مسرعة ثم سالتني اختها عدة اسأله، فهمت انها تريد ان تتاكد اني لست كاذبة، وكانت زوجته ترتجف وتمسك اعصابها بشدة وكانها تأكدت تماما اني صادقة، خاصة بعد ان حكيت لها عن الوحمة الكبيرة في صدره، وعن انتفاخ بطنه وسرته، وهكذا لم يعد لديها اي مجال لتكذيبي، وبدأت تتحدث بصوت عالي وتقول: الآن فهمت لماذا تهرب الخادمات من بيتي، الآن علمت مالذي يحدث حولي، لقد اخبرتني احداهن بذلك لكني لم اصدقها ابدا، ياويلي وصارت تبكي، لكن اختها اخذتها و دخلتا لغرفتها وتكلمتا مطولا، ثم خرجتا وكانت في يدها كيس صغيرة قالت لي خذي هذه ألفا درهم واسويرة من ذهب، غالية الثمن، هي لك تعويضا عما حدث، وارجوك ان تكتمي الامر وتنسيه تماما، ولا تبلغي الشرطة فنحن لا نحتمل الفضائح، ارجوك لا تتهوري وانا ساعيدك للمكتب وسأوصيهم خيرا بك، وهكذا فعلت فقد تصرفت طوال اليوم بشكل عادي جدا مع زوجها وفي الصباح اخذتني الى المكتب، وهناك قالت لهم انها ترغب في السفر مع زوجها وانها لن تتمكن من ابقائي معها، كما اخبرتهم عني اني خلوقة ومحترمة ونشيطة في العمل، واوصت ان يتم معاملتي بشكل جيد، وانها مستعدة للتنازل عني، ..!!!




وبعد يوم واحد جاء قدري الجديد، رجل يبدوا انه في الخمسين من عمره، نحيف لكنه قوي البنية وسيم وشعره الابيض زاده جاذبيه، قلت لم لا لاجرب هذا الشائب لا مانع في ذلك، يقال بانهم عطوفون، وذهبت معه لمنزله الكبير المكون من طابقين، وهناك التقيت بزوجته الاربعينية والتي تعاني من تصلب في الركبة وتقضي يومها في العلاج الطبيعي، ... اما اولادهم فكلهم متزوجوون ولا يأتون إلا في نهاية الاسبوع، وتسكن معهم زوجة ابنهم المبتعث للخارج وهي في حالها دائما، كانت هناك ايضا خادمة فلبينية مسؤولة عن الطبخ والمطبخ، اما انا فكان واجبي العناية بالمرأة وكنتها،



ومنذ النظرة الأولى لاحظت ان الفلبينية شاذة جنسيا......!!!!!!
تقول سندريلا: ومنذ اليوم الاول بدات الفلبينية الشاذة بالتحرش بي ، لكني صددتها فانا لا احب هذا النوع من الجنس، ولم اجربه ابدا، ثم اني افكر جديا في الشائب فقد علمت انه ثري يملك بناية في الحي، ولديه معرض للسيارات المستعملة، وكريم جدا، كما علمت انه محبوب من اهل الحي، وله مجلس في وسط الحي يصرف عليه ينفسه ويوظف فيه صبيين ليقدموا القهوة والتمر والضيافة للمرتادين، وقد زرت بنفسي المجلس ( الديوانية) من باب الفضول وهي كبيرة وفخمة وبها مرافق راقية جدا وتقع عند باب مزرعة تخصه وليست بعيدة عن الحي الذي نسكنه، ..
اما زوجته فكل مساء تجتمع لديها نساء الحي، يشربن القهوة ويأكلن الفطائر والحلويات، ولا تنقطع النساء عن زيارتها ابدا ...




كان بيتهما مثاليا فكل سارح في حياته، لكنه يحب زوجته فعلا، فقد كان يداعبها ويلا عبها ويخرج بصحبتها بين وقت وآخر، وكم من مرة دخلت فجاة فأراه يدلك قدميها، كانا عجوزان بمعنى الكلمة، لكن هذا لا يمنع ان أعيد للشائب سنوات شبابه، ثم لما لا افكر في الزواج منه؟؟ إنها فرصة بل صفقة رابحة أعطيه الشباب ويعطني المال والامان، وصرت احلم كثيرا بالزواج منه وهكذا غيرت طريقتي ....... وحاولت معه باسلوب مختلف.... حاولت ان اتحدث اليه بشكل محترم، وان ابدأ معه بصورة الفتاة المحترمة ...




وتكمل سندريلا فصول حكايتها الأخيرة فتقول: حاولت ان اتبع معه اسلوبا جديدا، لاني شعرت انه رجل مختلف فهو وقور وهادء وعاقل جدا، فبدات بالاقتراب من زوجته وحرصت على العناية بها حتى ترضى عني، وجعلتها تحبني كثيرا ولا تستغني عني ابدا، ... وكانت تمتدحني امامه، وكان هو يجزل لي العطاء وكان بين وقت وآخر يسألني ان كنت احتاج لشيء او لا، وكنت اغتنم الفرصة لاعبر له عن حيائي المفتعل، 
وشعرت انه بدأ يعجب باخلاقي وشخصيتي، وهكذا اصبحت شخصا مهما لديهم كانوا ياخذونني معهم في نزهاتهم، وتشتري لي مخدومتي احلى الملابس وعاملتني كابنتها، وهو كان يدفع لي راتبا اكبر من الراتب المتفق عليه، لكن كل هذا كان في حدود الأدب، لم يتجاوز الحدود ولم يعبر عن مشاعر من نوع اخر نحوي، وكنت قد تعبت وضقت صبرا..........................

وللحديث بقيه...

لكم ارق واجمل تحياتي..
محبة علي عليه السلام...

----------


## بسمات

متى الحلقه الاخيره
شكلك اختي تبي تجنينينا

اذا عند صوره لهاااا ...................................اذا ممكن يعني

وشكرا

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عزيزتي بسمات..
شكرا لك غاليتي على المتابعه ... 
والمعذرة انا لا اقصد ان اجننك ولكن حتى لا يمل القارئ وضعتها في اجزاء بحيث يسهل قرأتها :bigsmile:  ...
وان شاء الله قريبا الجزء الاخير ...
اما عن الصورة فللاسف الشديد لا توجد صورة لها 
ولكن تأكدي ان 95 بالمائه من الاندونيسيات تأتي للخليج لهذا الغرض وهذا ما علمته من هذه القصه وما تحدثت عنها المخدومات لي بعد البحث ولكِ ان تتأكدي بنفسك عند سؤالك اي مخدومه اذا لديها خادمه اندوينسيه عن حركاتها جربي ولن تخسري شي...
لك اجمل تحياتي ...
محبة علي عليه السلام ... :rolleyes:

----------


## big love

:bigsmile: مشكورة بالعكس اشوف كدا تشويق اكثر اننا نكمل القصة وانا مااحب القصة طويلة بس احس هذي القصة كانها مسلسل هذا احلى مافيها وتسلمي يااختي ونتظر جديدك

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
عزيزتي الحب الكبير 
شكرا لك على هذه الكلمات الجميله والمتابعه التي اسعدتني ...
لا حرمنا الله هذا التواجد ...
لك اجمل تحيه وتقدير...
محبة علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## LULU-BH

الأخت الفاضلة محبة علي (ع)

يأسفني حقا بأنك تقومين بسرد قصة (سندريلا الاندونيسية), علما بأن كاتبة القصة ألا وهي الباحثة الاجتماعية اللتي تحدثتي عنها في بداية القصة قد حرمت نقل هذه القصة و غيرها من القصص اللتي ذكرتها على موقعها في ركن قصص من ملف الاستشارات الى أي موقع اخر خاصة اذا كان ذلك الموقع مختلطا (أعضاءه من الذكور و الاناث). فأرجو أختي الكريمة أن تعيدي النظر في موضوع نقل القصة و توقفيه و كذلك تطلبي من الادارة مسح هذا المشاركة. 
المعذرة ان كان ذلك تطاولا عليك و لكن الأستاذة صاحبة القصة قد حرمت و تحسبت كل من يقوم بنقل قصصها في المنتديات. فالأخوات اللاتي تردن متابعة القصة يمكنها الاشتراك في منتدى الاستشارية صاحبة القصة فهو مخصص للنساء فقط و قراءتها كاملة من هناك.

أرجو منك ايقاف القصة و من الادارة حذفها فالعواقب وخيمة (قد لا تعي ما أعني و لكني أعني ما أقول)

أرجو أن تقبلي مني ذلك بقلب رحب...لقد شاركت في المنتدى خصيصا لايصال هذه الرسالة...

و لك جزيل الشكر

وهذا بعض ماقالته الاستاذة فيمن نقلت قصتها هذه للمنتديات

****(حسبي الله عليها) اللتي قامت بنقل سندريلا الأندونيسية لمنتدى اخر.
.......
حسبي الله عليك لأنك تصرفت فيما لا يحق لك 
.....
كيف تجرأت على نقل موضوع لايخصك دون استئذان 
وهذه سرقة وانت سارقة , فلتشل يدك ان لم تقطع.****

حرمت الاستاذة نقل قصصها لأسباب لست هنا لأذكرها ... و يؤسفني أن أرى ذلك في وسط شيعي.

و المعذرة لكم

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
عزيزتي ليلى..
انا لم اخذه من الموقع ولكن اتتني عبر الايميل ولم تكن فيها تحسب ولا اي شي...مما قلتيه
وما قولك ان من يرد ان يقرأ القصه كامل يذهب للموقع الذي هو خاص للنساء ..انا لا اعرفه ولم يحصل لي الشرف بمعرفت هذا الموقع ..لكي ارى تحسبها وحرمتها على من ينقلها ..واي شي بجهز الكمبيوتر  يمكن ان ينتقل اي ما كان ولو حرمت هي نقله من هنا وهناك ولو بكتابته اذا كان لا يستطيع ان ياخذها عن طريق الكوبي بست ...
 ...والموضوع انا طرحته لما وجدت له من اهميه وكشف فضائح الخدمات ...وتمنياتي ان يستفيد منه الفتيات للحفاظ على بيوتهن من هؤلاء الخدم ..
عزيزتي ليلى هنا لي قلب وصدر رحب يتسع المناقشه متى شأتي ..
وما عن الموضوع لا استطيع توقيفه وخاصه انه في اواخره ولو اتيتي في البدايه لكنت اوقفته وان هناك من يتابعه اعذريني.. وانا اسفه لقولي ذلك..واما عن الادارة اذا احبت ان يتوقف فهاذا يرجع لها ...
ارجوا المعذره عزيزتي ...
لك اجمل تحياتي...
محبة علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## LULU-BH

كنت متأكدة أن ماتكتبيه هو (نقل للمنقول) و لكني أردت خيرا بذلك و برأي الأستاذة .. انت ترين الموضوع من زاوية واحدة و أردت الافادة و لكن نقل القصة هكذا له سيئات و عواقب أكبر بكثير ... لا أستطيع أن اذكر التفاصيل هنا و لكن تفكري في الموضوع أكثر. 

لن أزعجك برد اخر فما أردت ايصاله قد وصل و ما أردت الا خيرا. أشكرك على رحابة صدرك و لكن أثر نقل القصة السلبي أهم من مسألة المتابعين مع احترامي الشديد لهم جميعا ..لا أقصد شيئا بذلك و لكن هناك منظور للموضوع لا يمكنني ايضاحه هنا و يكفي حق صاحبة الموضوع في ذلك. في السابق كنت لا تعلمين بموقفها من نقل قصصها و لكن الان تعلمين. بالنسبة لي علمت عن نقلك للقصة قبل دقائق من ردي الاول عليك. 

مع خالص الاحترام و التقدير

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
عزيزتي ليلى...

انا الموضوع في نهايته وانا نقلته تقريبا 95 بالمائه وكما اخبرتك ان هناك حلقه اخيره لا غير هل اتوقف !!!
وما ياتي بالاخير هو الاهم.....واذا كان الاعضاء لا يهم بوجهة نظرك فأنا يهمني ولو كنت في مكانهم لا اقبل بذلك...
 واذ كانت الاستاذة قد حرمت هذا فأنا لا ذنب لي لانني لا اعلم من قبل عن ذلك...
ممكن تعطيني رابط الموقع عزيزتي ..اذا ممكن ...
وان شاء الله يكون خيرا...
لا تستأي من ردي  ولكن ضعي نفسك في مكاني ....انا اسفه ...في نهاية القصه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لك تحياتي...

----------


## big love

ايش قصدك وسط شيعي يعني المنتدى شيعي وارجوا تكميل القصة

----------


## LULU-BH

أختي الكريمة أنا لم أقلل من أهمية أو شأن الاعضاء ... هم على راسي من فوق ... و المحترم لايقلل من احترام أو أهمية الاخرين...

و لكن للموضوع بعد اخر.

اسم موقع الاستشارية (مركز مملكة بلقيس) وهو موقع نسائي.

بالتوفيق

----------


## big love

ارجوا منك تكميل القصة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أرجو منك يا أختي أن تكملي القصة لأن نهايتها لا شك أنها مهمة جدا 
أرجوك عزيزتي لأني لا أستطيع أن أشارك في منتدى غير منتديات أهل البيت عليهم السلام 
أرجووووووك أكملي القصة .......... تحياتي ويسلموووووووووو .

----------


## واحد فاضي

أين المشكله في معرفة الرجال بهذه القصه 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فهل الرجل معصوم عن الخطأ ؟؟؟

وإحنا نشوف ان الغلط ان نمنع مثل هالحاجات عن الرجال حتى ياخذو حذرهم 

من هالخدامات ، لأن أكثرهم بصراحه .........والعياذ بالله 

وبالنسبة لنقل القصه فبحسب ( مرجعي ) لا يوجد شيء اسمه حقوق النقل ولا حقوق الطبع محفوظه 

فليش حطتها في ذاك الموقع يعني وإحنا نعرف ان أي واحد يقدر يسجل بعضوية بنت ويقرأ اللي يبغاه 


...............وهيه باقي الخاتمه على كل حال 

يعطيش العافيه خيتي

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زيزتي ليلي انا قد اطلعت على الموقع وان الاشتارك في تلك المجله يستوجب مبلغ 200 درهم قيمة العدد الواحد للمجله ..وبشرط ارفاق عقد الزواج للتأكد من الهويه وانك متزوجه ..وانا افكر الاشتراك ..
على العموم انتي جأتي في وقت لا استطيع التراجع للخلف ..وخاصه ان للقصه متابعين من بدايتها ولا استطيع خذلانهم .......انا اعتذر لك وللاستاذة ....
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله...
لك مني تحيه.
محبة علي عليه السلام

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعزائي ..
واحد فاضي...
 اللؤلؤ المكنون ..
الحب الكبير..
ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم واكمل القصه للنهايه...
شكرا لكم على المتابعه ...
لكم اجمل تحيه..
محبة علي عليه السلام...

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وتكمل القصه ...



 لم يتجاوز الحدود ولم يعبر عن مشاعر من نوع اخر نحوي، وكنت قد تعبت وضقت صبرا.........


 وكانت الفلبينية الشاذة قد نالت مني فقد تمكنت من اغوائي جنسيا واصبحت عشيقة لها كل ليلة، لكن الجنس معها لم يكن يعني الكثير انه اشبه بالساندويشات السريعة التي لا تغني عن الرجل، ......
واخيرا قررت ان اتجرأ قليلا واصبحت اتصيد الفرص لالتصق به في دروب البيت او الممرات، واتعمد العمل في غرفة نومهما والحمامات وانا كاشفة عن ساقي، واكشف عن صدري دائما وكاني نسيت ان اغلق الازرار، واحيانا اترك ظهري مكشوف وهكذا .... لكن كل هذا دون فائدة وتساءلت هل هو عاجز جنسيا، لا يمكن ان يكون عاجزا فكم مرة رايت انتصابه عندما يقوم من النوم....
احترت في امره وقررت ان اهجم عليه بنفسي، وفي احدى الليالي بعد ان عاد من المجلس، جلست ابكي تحت الدرج المؤدي لغرف النوم، سمع صوتي وجاء ليسألني عن سبب بكائي، وكنت ارتدي ثوبا مغري شفاف بدون حمالات للصدر وكانت حلمة صدري ظاهرة، .... اقترب مني وعينيه في الارض وسألني عن سبب بكائي فقلت له: اني حزينة لاني ساترك البلد بعد عدة شهور وانا لا اريد العودة الى هناك لاني احببتكم وساشتاق كثيرا لكم، كما اني لا اجد الأمان إلا معكم، .....وصرت ابكي حتى اقتربت من صدره وارتميت بسرعة في حضنه..
[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]

تكمل قائلة: لم اكن اعلم اني وطأت النار بقدمي، فقد ذعر من جرأتي وفهم مقصدي، فدفعني بقوة للخلف، ووجه شديد الغضب، وهو يردد علي اعوذ بالله اعوذ بالله، انت فاسقة!!! ذهلت لم اكن اتوقع منه كل هذا الغضب، لم اكن اتوقع ردة فعله مطلقا، وصار يهددني بالطرد ويتوعدني، فركعت عند قدميه ارجوه ان يسامحني ووعدته ان لا افعل ذلك مرة اخرى، ... ورجيته كثيرا ان يصفح عني، ولكنه صرخ بي: اذلفي عن ويهي الساعة لاكون ذابحك.
ياللهول ماذا فعلت بنفسي..؟؟ لم اتصور مطلقا ان يكون هذا الرجل الطيب الودود الهادئ بهذه العصبية والقوة والصرامة، بقيت ليلتي مذعورة من ردة فعله، وتمنيت لو ان الحادثة تمضي على خير وفي الصباح كان كل شي عادي لم يخبر احدا ويبدوا انه فكر ان يسامحني ويعطني فرصة اخرى، وانا حرصت طوال الوقت على العمل في صمت وبتفاني لكي لا اخسر العمل المريح عندهم، وهكذا مرت الحادثة بسلام، ....
[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]

بعدها كنت قد فقدت الامل تماما، وفازت الفلبينية التي راهنتني عليه اني لن اتمكن من اغوائه ابدا، فهي تعرفه جيدا كما تقول، ولكني لم اكن قادرة على الاستمرار في علاقة جنسية شاذة كهذه إنها لا تسمن ولا تغني عن جوع، وبدأت ابحث حولي عن فرصة جديدة، وفي عز حاجتي لم يكن امامي سوى صبي البقالة المراهق الاسيوي الذي كان يطيل النظر في مؤخرتي كلما مررت من امامه، وكان يوميا يجيء بالطلبات للبيت، ... وهكذا من شدة ياسي فتحت الباب له، واصبحت ادخله كل ليلة عبر الباب الخلفي، القريب من غرفتي التي كانت في فناء الدار، واخرجه قبل الفجر، ....
لكن هذا الامر ازعج عشيقتي الفلبينية المغرمة بي، واصبحت تغار علي منه، وهددتني ان لم اقطع علاقتي به ستخبر اهل البيت، لكني شرحت لها كيف اني لا استطيع الاكتفاء بعلاقتي بها فقط، وأنه لامانع لدي من أن استمر ف يعلاقتي بها وفي نفس الوقت اتابع علاقتي به، وهكذا استمر الحال، وبعد ثلاثة شهور اكتشفت المأساة التي هدت كياني، فقد كنت حاملا في الشهر الثالث...من صبي البقالة طبعا..!!!
[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]

وتقول: فكرت في حل ما..؟؟ فلم اجد امامي الا ان اخبره لكي نتزوج سريعا فيستر علي، ودعوته تلك الليلة وصارحته في الامر فثار وبدا خائفا يرجف ثم قال: انا لا استطيع الزواج منك ولا اثق في ان هذا الجنين هو طفلي ثم خرج وتركني في حزن شديد وخوف فلم اكن اتوقع ان يتخلى عني هكذا بسهولة وقررت ان اضعه امام الامر الواقع واهدده بالشرطة، وفي الصباح ذهبت بنفسي الى البقالة وطلبت رؤيته لكن صاحب البقالة قال لي انه لم ياتي هذا الصباح وفهمت بعد ان انتظرته طوال اليوم بانه هرب، ...
سالتها: لماذا لم تفكر في محلول اسقاط الجنين، فقالت: لانه يسبب النزيف الحاد ويستدعي وجودي في مستشفى لاسعافي وهذا سيفضح امري.
وتكمل حكايتها لتقول: كنت يائسة جدا، اخبرت الفلبينية بما حدث معي فشارت علي ان اخفي حملي حتى الد ثم نقوم معا بقتل الجنين الذي لن يعلم عنه احد.......!!!!!!

[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]
وهكذا مضت شهور حملي ثقيلة مؤلمة مروعة، وفي نهاية الشهر التاسع، عند الثانية صباحا شعرت بالطلق فاسرعت لغرفة الفلبينية التي كانت مستعدة بكل الادوات المطلوبة، وهناك ولدت بها في صمت شديد، كانت فتاة وبمجرد ان سقطت للحياة قامت الفلبينية بخنقها بيديها، انا لم اخنقها لم اقتلها فقد اشفقت عليها لكن الفلبينية اصرت على خنقها، حتى اصبحت جثة هامدة وقمنا معا بلفها في فوطة كبيرة ولان الوقت متاخر قذفت بها الفلبينية في حاوية قمامة بعيدة عن حينا، .....
وعند السادسة صباحا تفاجأنا ونحن نسمع صوت الاسعاف في الحي، وخرجت الفلبينية لتاتي بالخبر، وكانت الصاعقة .......!!!!!!

[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]
الحادث في ذلك الصباح أن مجموعة من رجال الحي كانوا عائدين من صلاة الفجر ومارين من تلك الطريق قرب حاوية القمامة فسمعوا صوت طفل يبكي وشكوا في ان الصوت قد يكون من احد البيوت لكن أحدهم اكد ان الصوت من الحاوية وقاموا بقلب الحاوية والبحث للتاكد وهناك فوجؤا بهذه الطفلة الصغيرة تبكي في وسط اقمشة مربوطة حولها، قاموا بأخذها مباشرة إلى منزل احدهم واعدوا لها الحليب ثم اتصلوا بالشرطة التي اتصلت بدورها بالاسعاف، إذا كانت الطفلة في حالة اعياء كبيرة وتعاني من اثار للاختناق، ....
وفي المستشفى اكد الطبيب الشرعي ان الطفلة ولدت عند الثانية فجرا وانها تعرضت للخنق فور ولادتها وانا دخلت اثر الاختناق في غيبوبة دامت ثلاث ساعات، وعندما عادت للوعي بدأت تصرخ فسمعها الرجال .....
[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]
اثر ذلك قامت الشرطة بتشكيل فريق من التحريات للبحث عن والدة الطفلة وعند الثالثة ظهرا كانت قد اجتمعت المعلومات لدى الشرطة وكلها تشير إلى سندريلا الاندنوسية والتي كان كل النسوة قد لا حظوا عليها التغير والبطن المنفوخ في الايام الاخيرة وهكذا تم القاء القبض عليها بتهمة الزنى والشروع في القتل، لكنها عندما القي القبض عليها كانت في حالة اعياء شديد اذ تعرضت لنزيف حاد بعد الولادة فادخلت المستشفى ريثما تشفى، وهناك تكمل سندريلا مسلسلها الاجرامي والذي لم يتوقف عند ذلك الحد، فالقادم اشنع ...................
وقد يكون هذا الجزء من الحكاية هو اكثر ما اثار حزني ومزق قلبي ........ أكملوا معي ان كان لديكم قدرة على الاحتمال...... احتمال رؤية الظلم والتجني على الآخرين..
تكمل سندريلا حكايتها فتقول: لم اكن اتوقع ان يفتضح امري بهذه السرعة ابدا وكان الامر اشبه بالصاعقة علي، ولم اكن قد استسلمت للواقع الذي يعني ان اقضي بقية شبابي خلف قضبان السجن، وشعرت ان علي ان اجد حلا ايا كان، فكرت في الهرب، لكن كيف والشرطة النسائية تحيط بي من كل جهة والقيود الحديدية تكبل قدمي، ......
سالتني احدى الشرطيات عن هوية والد الطفلة وبسرعة خطر في بالي ان اقول انه صاحب البيت الذي اعمل فيه، ...!!!!!!

[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]
وبقيت افكر في الامر طوال الوقت، فان قلت انه صاحب البيت هو والد الطفله سيجبر على الزواج بي للم الفضيحة وهكذا سيتحقق حلمي في الزواج به، وابتسمت الشياطين في رأسي، فقد كانت فكرة عبقرية من وجهة نظري، وقررت فعلا ان اقوم بها...
وفي التحقيق تظاهرت بالانهيار التام، وبدأ ابكي بخوف، وبدأت احكي لهم كذبتي قائلة: ياسيدي انا خدامة مسكينة اتيت لهذه البلد لاعمل، واصرف على اخوتي الفقراء في بلدي، ولكن سوء حظي اوقعني في براثن هذا الرجل الجاني، لقد حاول اكثر من مرة اغوائي وكنت اصده طوال الوقت، وفي تلك الليلة هجم علي في غرفتي وقام باغتصابي وهددني بالقتل لو اخبرت احد، اني استغرب كيف له ان يكون رجلا صالحا في النهار ومجرما مغتصبا في الليل، لقد هتك عرضي وسلب شرفي وهددني وكان كل ليلة يتسلل إلى غرفتي لاغتصابي حتى حملت بذرته في احشائي وهو الذي خنقها بيديه ياسيدي لكي يتخلص من فضيحته.....!!!!!!
اثر هذا الاعتراف اعدت الشرطة مذكرة ضبط واحظار لصاحب البيت الذي كانت تعمل فيه، وعندما همت الشرطة بالقبض عليه كان في مجلسه وسط الرجال، تم القبض عليه بطريقة اثارت فضيحة كبرى، دمرت عليه حياته ومزقت سمعته واحرقت كل ما لديه، ...... تم قيادته للشرطة ومواجهته باقوالها فتفاجا تماما ودافع عن نفسه بعناد لكن الشرطة طلبت حبسه على ذمة التحقيق ريثما يثبت الامر، وهكذا اودع تلك الليلة السجن،
[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]
وبعد ساعتين من دخوله السجن اصيب بنوبة قلبية ونقل بعدها للمستشفى ليفارق الحياة عند الخامسة فجرا...............................!!!!!!!!!
لم يحتمل الرجل الطيب الفضيحة التي اثارتها حوله ولم يتمكن من مواجهة الناس بعد ما حدث ولم يحتمل قلبه المتعب كل هذا الالم فسقط خائر القوى ومات اثر نوبة قلبية :sad2: 

وحسبما علمت بعد ذلك بان هذا الرجل هو رجل عصامي، انشأ ثروته من تعبه وعرقه، وكان بارا بوالديه وحسن السمعة في حيه، وفخورا بنفسه ومحبا حقيقة لزوجته وقد ربى رجالا فلديه من الابناء ثلاثة كلهم متزوجون حديثا، ولديه ابنتان متزوجات احداهن تسكن قريبا من الحي، .... كان رجلا طيبا رحمه الله وادخله فسيح جناته....
بعد تلك الحادثة بقي الناس منقسمون حوله منهم من كان يجزم انه بريء ومنهم من قال كل شيء ممكن ومنهم من اصبح غير متاكد ان كان فعلها او لم يفعلها ..... وحدهم ابناؤه وزوجته يصرون على انها كاذبة وان ما قالته كله افتراء،
والمحزن اني سمعت الحقيقة من فمها حكتها بنفسها فهو كان رجلا صالحا وصدها تماما ..... وهي التي كانت تصر على اغوائه.... لكن مثل هذه الاعترافات كانت قد جاءت متاخرة كثيرا كثيرا.... ولم يعد هناك مجالا لطرحها امام الآخرين.

[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]
الحكاية لم تتوقف عند هذا الحد، ...... فتعالوا لتقرؤا ماذا فعلت ايضا.....
(((تقول سندريلا عندما علمت بوافاته كرهته كرهته ولم اتألم عليه فقد حرمني من فرصتي الوحيدة في النجاة، وشعرت انه ينتصر علي حتى بوفاته، واحترت ماذا افعل،
وفي صباح وفاته ظهرت شاهدة جديدة في القضية،.... إنها الجارة التي اكرهها كثيرا، لانها كانت ترمقني دائما بعيون الشك والريبة والاحتقار كلما زارتنا، هي امراة متزوجة من رجل على قد حاله وهم ايضا كبار في السن يسكنون في المنزل المجاور لمنزل كفيلي،)))
وباطلاعي على بعض الاوراق من ملف القضية (( بعد حصولي على تصريح بذلك)) علمت ان هذه السيدة هي مواطنة من اصل مصري، متزوجة من مواطن وان خادمتها الاخيرة هربت منها قبل سنه تقريبا ومنذ ذلك الوقت وهي التي تقوم كل فجر بتنظيف امام البيت قبل ان يخرج الرجال للصلاة، وفي احدى المرات بينما كانت تنظف رأت صبي البقالة وهو يخرج خلسة من الباب الخلفي لمنزل كفيل الخادمة ورأت الخادمة وهي تودعه هناك لكن احدا لم يراها، وهي التي اشارت باصابع الاتهام للفلبينية اذ قالت بان خادمتها السابقة اخبرتها ان الفلبينية هي اصلا شاذة جنسيا...
قامت الشرطة بالبحث والتقصي عن الهندي صبي البقالة وتم فعلا العثور عليه يعمل بدون ترخيص في امارة اخرى، كما تم استجواب الفلبينية وبالضغط عليها اكدت ان الطفلة هي لصبي البقالة وان صاحب البيت لم يكن سهلا ليتم اغواءه وروت لهم كيف ان سندريلا حاولت اكثر من مرة ان تغويه لكنها فشلت، اما صبي البقالة فقد اعترف بانه كان يعاشر سندريلا لكنه لم يقبل ان تنسب الطفلة اليه وفضل السجن على ذلك قائلا انه غير متاكد ان كانت الطفلة له او لغيره،
[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]
انكرت الفلبينية تماما محاولتها قتل الطفلة وادعت انها ساعدت سندريلا على الولادة فقط، لكن تقارير الطبيب الشرعي اكدت ان البصمات على فم ووجه الطفلة ورقبتها موضع الخنق كانت للفلبينية وهكذا تم ايداعهن السجن......
بقي ان يتم التعرف حقيقة على والد الطفلة،،، وبقيت سندريلا مصرة على ان الطفلة هي ابنة صاحب البيت حتى بعد مواجهتها باقوال كل من صبي البقالة والفلبينية، لكنها كانت تامل ان تحصل على اعتراف من ابناء صاحب البيت بها وبابنتها لكي تعيش في خيرهم...!!!!!
لكنها في النهاية اودعت السجن وقد ثبتت عليها تهمة الزنى والشروع في القتل فقط.............!!!!!
بينما اودعت الطفلة احدى دور الرعاية وتم تبنيها مؤخرا من أحدى النساء الميسورات الحال..
وعندما سألتها: الا تشعرين بالندم بعد ما فعلت..؟؟
نظرت لي بقسوة واستنكار وقالت: اندم على ماذا ........... لو كنت مكاني ماذا كنت ستفعلين..؟؟ لقد كنت احاول ان اعيش الا تفهمين...؟؟؟!!!!!!! اني نادمة فعلا على غلطة واحدة اني لم اتذكر حبوب منع الحمل في تلك الفترة نادمة لاني انجبت هذه المصيبة التي دمرت حياتي، لولاها لكنت الآن استمتع بحياتي خارج هذه القضبان او استمتع بما جمعت من مال هناك في بلدي ...!!!!
تقول: (( اني حاقدة عليكن بنات الخليج فمنكن القبيحة الغبية والساذجة ومع هذا لديكن الخير،، كيف و لماذا ..؟؟؟
[IMG]http://img180.**************/img180/3307/divideranimagoldbarnu9.gif[/IMG]
كل واحدة تسكن في قصر شاهق ولديها زوج وسيم وهي لا تساوي قرشا واحدا، غبية!!! فكل نساء الخليج لا يعرفون كيف يشبعون ازواجهم جنسيا، انهن كسولات وتقليديات ونكديات، انتن لا تستحقن العز الذي تعشن فيه..!!!
لو كنت مكان احداكن لدللت نفسي ولما فكرت في شيء سوى ماذا البس وكيف اتجمل وكم مرة اغوي زوجي ، فلا مشاكل لديكن، فاضيات .......
انظري حولك معظم السجينات هنا خادمات، مسجونات بسبب الزنى، لماذا ...؟؟ لان رجالكم يريدوننا نحن ...........
هذه مثلا واشارت نحو خادمة سمراء لا جمال بها....... وقالت هل تعرفين ماالسبب في سجنها...؟؟ اسأليها فلعلك تعلمين اي نعمة تعيشون بها ولا تعلمون.......؟؟؟)))
كان هذا رايها الشخصي بنا..
وكانت تلك الخادمة السمراء هي الحالة الثانية التي عملت عليها ........... قد احكي لكم حكايتها في وقت لا حق .... 
لان حكايتها كانت للاسف سببا في تغيير نظرتي للحياة....
ومن جهتي تأثرت بهذه القصه كثير وبدأت في تحذير صديقاتي من هؤلاء الخدم...
تمت بعون الله 
شكرا لكم لحسن المتابعه واتمنى الاستفادة من هذه القصه الاليمة ...
لكم مني اجمل التحيات وارقها...
محبة علي عليه السلام... :rolleyes:

----------


## بسمات

عوذبالله منهم 
اني من دون شئ مااطيقهم
كيف بعد كداااااااااااااااااااا

ويلي احنا اللي نحط الزيت عالنار 



بس مااقول الا الله يهدي زوجي ويكمله بعقله ويحفظ كل مؤمن

ويستر على اللي يبي الستر

وشكرا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بصراحة القصة رهيييييييييييبة والله صحيح أن الخادمات مو سهلين وبالذات الأندونيسيات وأنا أخاف منهم بس والله هالخادمة مو سهلة أبد أبد أبد لا وبعد شين وقوي عين شوفو ويش قالت عنا أحنا أغبياء ... الحياة الزوجية فيها أمور ثانية مو جنس و بس الحياة الزوجية تفاهم و تبادل فكر وآراء وصداقة وود ومحبة وصفاء الحياة الزوجية تعتبر مملكة وكل واحد يدير مملكته بيده أو بيد الزوج والزوجة يا فوق أو تحت ويبنوا هذه المملكة على الود والمحبة والتفاهم وأنهم يشرعوا في بناء أسرة لطيفة صالحة ويربوا أبنائهم على الخلق الرفيع والأدب فيجب على كل متزوجة الحفاظ على بيتها ولا تدع كل شيء للخادمات لأنها لا تدري ماذا يحدث في الغد حتى لو كانت المرأة واثقة جدا من زوجها يمكن هذه الخادمة تعذب الأطفال أو تتحرش بهم مثل ما نسمع بهالقصص التي هي إنذار لنا ولازم لازم لازم الجميع يراقب الخادمات ولا واحدة تتركها حتى لو قلتي أنها أمينة لازم المراقبة تكون موجودة ... 

سلمت يداك أختي محبة علي عليه السلام ولا حرمنا الله من جديدك ووفقك الله في الدنيا والآخرة وننتظر منك القصص الممتعة والشيقة وأيضا أريد أن تتكلمي عن قصة الخادمة الثانية إن كنت تعرفينها وأيضا أكتبي في القصص عن جوانب شتى من الحيــــــــــاة
.... ودمتي ســــــــــالمة ........... تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي

----------

